# cost of shipping betta?



## via (Jan 13, 2013)

Does anyone know what is the exact cost of shipping a Betta from California to Wisconsin through priority mail?


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

It would be impossible for us to tell you the exact cost without knowing exactly where the fish are being sent from and to.

Here's the USPS price calculator based on zip codes: http://postcalc.usps.com/Mobile/Default.aspx


----------



## via (Jan 13, 2013)

Sorry about tat lack of info. Thnx for the link tho. I think I would use the link u given me to get a better estimate


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

You can ship out in a priority box anywhere in the country for like $8 I think but it's not always the best way to ship.


----------



## kjnewcome (Jul 25, 2013)

Priority mail has flat rate boxes. The smallest that would hold a fish would be the medium box and it's around $11. Depending on weight it might be cheaper if you use a plain box. No way to tell for sure unless you have a to and from zip code and the weight of the package. If you have this info you can go to www.usps.com and find out the price.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I was actually thinking about using my own box versus flat rate and discussing it with a friend today. I know that when I went to shipped a fish with my own box last time, Priority was $5.25 (can't remember the exact cent value but it something like that). But the box was light and I was shipping to a town in PA about two hours away. Generally, if the package is heavy and you are shipping far, flat rate would be cheaper.


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

You can not forget about the Extras. You will need styrofoam to keep the fish insulated, Bags, heat packs for winter time.


----------



## karenluvsbettas623 (Jul 13, 2013)

I had fish shipped to me from Wisconsin to California. One box with 4 bettas was 10 dollars and some cents, another box with only one betta (same size box) was 6.45 so it depends on weight. It was priority and I got it in 2 days.


----------

